# Show of hands on VAP, G nock size lighted nocks



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

At the Mathews show, with the upcoming new Easton Injexion, victory VAP, harvest time HT-1 and may be more to come, I got quite a few asking. So give me a real sense how many of you wanted a real lighted nock for the 0.166" size. Not a super small battery that last 6 hours but a real one that actually works and has the durability and brightness of a Firenock.

It is not going to be easy. If I built it, you can expect no less than what I built for the standard size. Like 2 miles of total darkness visibility, 30 hours bright, then medium bright for 5 days and dimly lit up to 6 week on a BR battery. Due to size, I would say the system excluding the nock would be about 12 to 16 grains in additional to the nock's weight.

Base on what I have learned and experience, with no exception, this lighted nock like every firenock I made; cannot be use in an arrow with an un-buhsing in it, so we are talking 0.166" Internal Diameter size arrow only! Not the likes of ACCs

My 2012 catalog is already done. http://www.firenock.com/pdf/2012_Catalog.pdf and it is not part of my 2012 offering!

This is not going to be simple and fast, so it will be a some serious work if you want it by 2012 fall!

Let your voice heard so I can have a better idea.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

sign me up for half a dozen


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'll TTT the snot out of this thread until I get to be the first paying customer!


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

It's got to be done, so you might as well be the first.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I shot nockturnals with y HT-1's they work flawlessly but are not near bright enough. you cant see them pass through the animal and I had to wait for it to get pitch black dark to find my nock


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

If they wont work in Uni-Bushings I'm not interested in any...I just wish someone would make a GOOD lighted nock that worked with Uni's.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> If they wont work in Uni-Bushings I'm not interested in any...I just wish someone would make a GOOD lighted nock that worked with Uni's.


The whole idea of a uni-bushing and lighted nock is physically incorrect in a same sentence, unless you just want a simple lighted nock that sort of worked. The uni-bushing make the nock hole small. So if you make any lighted nock that is longer than 166% of the uni-bushing's total nock contact surface it will make your arrow out of concentric! Reason, there is nothing to support anything beyond the uni-bsiuhing! So if you have a ACC371, which is 0.250" ID and the G nock being 0.166" OD, there is 0.042" of free circular space or 0.084" of dangling space for anything like battery, circuit to sway. The only way is to sink multiple collar inside so there are multiple support. This is why most lighted nock that works inside a uni-bushing has to stick out so far so nothing is dangling. In case of Firenock, the design is to use the arrow tube as the protective casing and concentric container. It require no less than touching 3 concentric circle touching of the arrow inside wall, or there can be no reliable lighted nock from my small company. 

As for which lighted nock work with the Uni's, the best in the market now is the nocturnal. So if that is not good enough, you are out of luck!


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Im suprised you havent done one yet.....im interested.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

These will sell pretty well IMO.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Interested!!!!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Get-R-Done!!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

What colors will be available? 
Sounds pretty good though.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

cyclepath said:


> What colors will be available?
> Sounds pretty good though.


Red on red to start. I have made 54 color and still do on s style. It Is a matter of request and supply.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just wish Idaho allowed the use of them for hunting.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> If they wont work in Uni-Bushings I'm not interested in any...I just wish someone would make a GOOD lighted nock that worked with Uni's.


\

X2 make some and ill buy some simple as that!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

It would make an nice addition to my ht-1's! A little extra weight would put them over 550 grains too!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

So.. only about a dozen people needed it. Sounded like a bad idea now, not worth the investment if I am going to sell a few dozen only.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Firenock said:


> So.. only about a dozen people needed it. Sounded like a bad idea now, not worth the investment if I am going to sell a few dozen only.


Only a dozen people on AT.

Which is only a fraction of the people that actually saw the thread and of that only a fraction of archers are on AT!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

> Only a dozen people on AT.
> 
> Which is only a fraction of the people that actually saw the thread and of that only a fraction of archers are on AT!


Exactly!!!!!

Make them and they will come.......


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i would buy 6


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Cmon Dorge, about time for some tv advertising , right? Much more and faster exposure than magazines and internet. Word needs to spread about how reliable Firenocks are!!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

paarchhntr said:


> Exactly!!!!!
> Make them and they will come.......


I am sure agree to that to an extend as there are not much out there.

How about if I let you use the factory nock and just focus on the installation tool and electronics so I do not have to make the nock?

Do you all think the factory red translucent nock is good enough, or you think I should make a special nock for the G size?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I went to ATA with the idea that I am going to let the user use the factory nock that comes with the arrow on Harvest time HT-1, Victory VAP, and Easton injection. After seeing every nock they got, I am not so sure as none are high quality nock base on translucent and impact resistance on material and design. My Firenock zero will suffer because of that. I am seriously consider making my own 0.166" size nock in order to ensure the system work perfectly due to material and length. What are your thought? It will make my project a lot more involved as I shall be also making the nock if that is the case!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

ttt need feed back, seriously


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol. Sign me up. If I would have seen this thread yesterday I wouldn't have had to call you.


----------



## Natedawg4081 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would still be interested in trying some of the lighted nocks for micro diameter shafts.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Dorge...I'd take 6 of the Red if you decide to make them ...:thumbs_up
Let me know..


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

You cover all your bases......may as well have a fire nock for these skinny long range darts.......keep up the good work....and I also need the chuck set for the aero vane jig for these knitting needles......


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm interested. I just ordered VAP250s and I saw nockturnal is making a g nock lighted nock now too.


----------



## Lumenok (May 1, 2008)

You can get the Lumenok F today. It is made in a Bohning F nock just like the ones that come standard in the Victory VAP.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Firenock said:


> So.. only about a dozen people needed it. Sounded like a bad idea now, not worth the investment if I am going to sell a few dozen only.


If you do not make them I will. Yes mine will function perfectly for my use. I would prefer to not have to spend the time on them but if you do not make them I am sure I can sell some extras or even the plans to other VAP arrow users.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I am making them now. The new Firenock Zero will be really bright, at 3600 LUX and can lit up to 7 weeks with a fresh BR battery and it is a true modular system. It shall be only offer in red initially and hunting function only. It should be about 18 grains complete, dynamically, it would be as low as 15 grains with a nock. from where I stand, it would be $54 with 3 circuit, 3 extreme end cap Zero and a extreme end cap too, with the standard battery 4 pack would put it at $65.90 for a 3 pack set, ready to use. Like those high impact Firenock, practice nock will NOT be part of the package, but 3 spare nocks will be. I am expecting delivery date of the 1st week of April 2012. I shall update you all with picture of the part when I get them. I have the circuit, and the end cap done. Now I am waiting for the actual nock and the end cap tool.


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would buy at least half a dozen. This is a great idea we all would love to have lighted nocks for some of the best arrows out there so we do not lose them during our hunts. Do you plan on making practice nocks as well?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I do plan to make practice nock for Firenock zero at this time. The only real way to do practice nock in this size is to make a piece of stainless with the same length, weight of the circuit, use zero extreme shock end cap, and the nock. So the arrow not only statically matched but dynamically matched also. Let's see howany asked for it. Or it is better to make a target circuit like other Firenock style that auto shut off in 17 seconds after activation????

COmments needed and welcome


----------



## JustBrandon (Sep 3, 2011)

When will these be available? I cant wait to try some!


----------



## thrilla7 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just bought a dozen vap 350's (with deep six inserts installed) and within one day I am already looking for lighted nocks. It seems that nockturnal is apparently in the process or is already making one but I cannot seem to find any details about it and a good place to order them from. Not to mention that I heard they lack the durability and brightness most bowhunters request. I can say this..... If your firenocks are the strongest, longest lasting, easiest to use, and brightest everyone including myself would chose that over any competitor even if the cost is a little bit more. Target archers want precision and Bowhunters want durability and both are willing to pay for it. I PROMISE YOU that eventually lumenock or another company will soon have a lighted nock for .166 diameter arrows on the market as easton, victory, harvest time, and gold tip are now making them. The Bowhunting world has not come around yet due to the lack of (deep six broadheads or the need for an outsert) and lighted nock manufactures are holding off on major production for the .166 diameter line until the market stabilizes or grows. What I can say from my experience is that .166 diameter arrows penetrate a good 8 inches + over my full metal jackets which is also accompanied by the added benefits of less wind drift, less surface drag, and a little gain in speed. If you make them I will buy a Dozen, its that simple and I am sure everyone else will too. I am a small business owner and what I can tell you is it is all about competitive advantage. Creating any new product is going to cost you money and you are not going to see returns right away. When a Bowhunter can go into a pro shop and purchase a dozen victory vap 350 V1 (0.001 straightness shafts) and a dozen easton hit deep six inserts and have them cut and installed for $150.00 like I did, I wouldn't see why anyone would buy the now inferior axis ($119.00), full metal jacket ($140.00), maxima hunter ($140.00), or gold tip kinetic ($129.00). It is just like when the Mathews HeliM came out I saw so much hating on that bow and now my friends pro shop sells 4 to 1 compared to the z7 extreme. The archery world will come around and soon there will be a strong need for lighted nocks for these arrows. I say take the chance and grasp your competitive advantage early. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

They should be available soon. Unlike others, with Firenock Zero you can change battery and nock. We have the circuit board made and the only issue is the imperfection of the nock. I am on my 3rd round on making the nock perfect. When one deal with small diameter shaft, it has to be even more precise and tighter tolerance as temperature drops, so will the size of the nock. 4.23mm is what I am aiming for. No more than 4.235 and no less than 4.230mm so the tolerance is 0.0002" or 0.2C.

Below is what the actual product looks. I just need to get the nock correct and I shall ship them. For those who know me, it will be perfect when you get it form me. Some technical specification: It is test to give out 3800 LUX, or visible up to 2 miles in total darkness or 120 yards in bright day light. The light will lit up to 7 weeks in room temperature and about 13 month at -3 with a fresh BR. Light about 6 days with a BL. The total weight is 22 grains with the shock cap installed. Due to the length of the nock, dynamically the arrow is only going to feel 12gn. Currently I only make the red hunting circuit and a red nock. The 3-pk is going to called 03 (Zero 3) and retail for $65.95 for a 3 pack with battery and 3 spare nock. No match weight will be available for this pack. Extreme shock end cap system is standard.

Here is the actual product picture. The nock of this picture is a little imperfect as of now or I would have shipped it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

Firenock said:


>


How are they coming? Looking forward to them.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

First off, I apologize for the delay. I am finally getting the 0(zero) nock right. I went through 2 different mould change due to the size of the ribs on the nock. First time it is too thin, thus too loose, and another too thick which I have to trash the whole deal. Then the legs get too weak, which I have to modify the design the 3rd time. I finally got it right. It should be ready to ship HOPEFULLY by this Friday. I apologize gain for the delay, but I would not sell you anything that is not as perfect as I can make it. I am quite sure you will like what I consider th best I can do. I also got a O-rings that fit better in the extreme shock end cap and the 0.165 - 0.166" ID too. The circuit board is trimmed better thus 0.4 grains lighter than prototype. So the entire system should be just under 21 grains. That is pretty light if you asked me. Due to the length, the dynamic weight is going to be closer to 12 grains via FOC!

Just finish 3rd round of testing since I have the products. I am very happy with the result. The product circuits gives out 3800 - 3750 LUX, or visible up to 2 miles in total darkness or 120 yards in bright day light with a fresh BR battery. The light will lit up to 7 weeks in room temperature and about 13 month at -3 with a fresh BR. Light about 6 days with a BL.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

I start shipping them today. All back orders are filled. Thank you all for being patient with me. I do not have much inventory as they just start to trickle in. I should have plenty of inventory within 2 weeks.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you have them in stock now? Still only red?


----------



## rdtj (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome service. I ordered Wednesday, got them today! Thanks for the fast delivery!!


----------

